# Smoked hot sauce banana chips



## Magic Meat (Jul 4, 2020)

Just figured since I had the cold smoker running for some bacon I might as well put some bananas  in it lol. I may have had a couple cocktails before making the choice to do so.. Sliced them about 1/4", dipped them in lemon juice, laid them out and trying to find the best hot sauce for them. Did 1/3 of them with sriracha, 1/3 with Frank's buffalo wing sauce and 1/3 with Chalula mexican..
Put them in the cold smoker at 67deg. for 2 1/2 hrs. With a 50/50 apple hickory then put them in the dehydrator. 
I will report back when they are done hahahaa.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 4, 2020)

I’ve never heard of this.  I’m curious as to how they turn out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Sounds like someone started drinking too early lol......jk seems like something that would taste pretty good. Let us know


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 4, 2020)

Not gonna lie it sounds insane lol. Thing is sometimes insane ideas turn out delcious. How were they?


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2020)

Watching !


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 4, 2020)

Interesting...I've had banana & blue cheese pizza before. It was surprisingly good, so I'm holding out hope for these chips.


----------



## Magic Meat (Jul 6, 2020)

So it took forever for them to dry for some strange reason, maybe just the 80/90% humidity we have had for the last week.  They are still a little leathery, kind of like a hard fruit rollup texture. 
I must say they are pretty good ! Definitely a unique flavor combination that dosen't clash like one would think. The smoke shines through just enough to tell they are smoked but not overpowering the banana/hotsauce profile. Out of the three sauces I must say I like the Sriracha the best, I think because it is a meaty thick type sauce it takes to the dehydrating better and almost adds some additional texture. Although it's not quite a sit down on the couch with a pile of them and eat like Doritos lol.
More of a interesting novelty. They would definitely make a good unique addition to a number of dishes though,  I wouldn't hesitate to dice some up and toss some into potato salad, or chop some up and hide them under the cheese on a cheeseburger for a unique flavor.
Nice !! 
I will make them again !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 6, 2020)

Cold smoked dehydrated banana hot sauce chips...how many drinks did it take to come up with that? Lol JK that an awesome idea glad to hear they turned out good!


----------

